# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Jashtoksoret ne Islam

## perverzi

qfar na thote islami jone, per jashtoksoret, dtth a ka argumente per egzistimin e tyre apo mos....

----------


## AnaH_M

sa cudi postimin e pare qe e paske ber direkt me pyetje,nejse nuk edi ndoshta dikush te jep pergjigje,vetem hoxh jakupin ne foto e paske cool

----------


## Explorer

Po m'vjen shume bajat qe mbi foton e hoxhes se nderuar Mulla Jakupit ( All-llahu e shperblefte me Xhennetul-Firdous) qendron nje nick pak jo i pershtacem.
Mos ma mer per te madhe , por do ishte mire ta ndroje nikun ne nje me Islame ose shqiptare.

Sa per pyetjen, mendoj se nuk ka argumente.

----------


## perverzi

> Po m'vjen shume bajat qe mbi foton e hoxhes se nderuar Mulla Jakupit ( All-llahu e shperblefte me Xhennetul-Firdous) qendron nje nick pak jo i pershtacem.
> Mos ma mer per te madhe , por do ishte mire ta ndroje nikun ne nje me Islame ose shqiptare.
> 
> Sa per pyetjen, mendoj se nuk ka argumente.


i nderuar, kom arsye pse e kam ket nik, edhe nuk dtth se ka te beje diqka me molla jakupin e shume nderuar, thjesht nik me pak arsye.....

me respekt, mos em keqkuptoni

----------


## perverzi

po se harova, njehere ti nderoje at EXPLORER ne gjuhen shqipe se une ne gjuhen shqip e kam, jo angleze  :shkelje syri:

----------


## buja_20

për jashttokësorët sa e di unë nuk ka asgjë në Islam që tregon por vetëm që Allahu na thotë në Kranin e e tij që ka shumë gjëra që neve nuk na ka zbuluar  apo nuk na ka treguar..ka shumë gjëra që ne nuk i dimë që janë sekrete të Allahut dhe vetëm Ai din   ..

eselamu alejkum

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

Jashtëtokësorët mund të jenë xhinnë, pasiqë dihet se xhinnët mund të marrim forma të ndryshme trupore dhe kanë mjete dhe teknologji të sofistikuara gjë që është e njohur qysh nga koha e Sylejmanit a.s. 
Por nëse e kam gabim kërkoj falje nga Zoti. 
Allahu e di më së miri!

----------


## Chingy

Kam lexuar diku nje kuriozitet qe ne Kuran shkruhet qe ka 7 "Toka" dhe 7 "njerezime"...dmth qe pranon ekzistencen e 6 njerezimeve te tjera ne univers pervec tonit...Nuk e di ku e kam lexuar po e mbaj mend qe diku e kam hasur por sidoqoft nuk e kam lexuar Kuranin prandaj nuk e mar si te vertet prandaj po ju pyes juve a ka ndonje varg ne Kuran qe pohon kete gje??

----------


## buja_20

> Kam lexuar diku nje kuriozitet qe ne Kuran shkruhet qe ka 7 "Toka" dhe 7 "njerezime"...dmth qe pranon ekzistencen e 6 njerezimeve te tjera ne univers pervec tonit...Nuk e di ku e kam lexuar po e mbaj mend qe diku e kam hasur por sidoqoft nuk e kam lexuar Kuranin prandaj nuk e mar si te vertet prandaj po ju pyes juve a ka ndonje varg ne Kuran qe pohon kete gje??


në Kuran thotë Allahu që ka krijuar 7 qiellna por nuk thotë 7 toka edhe per 7 njerzime nuk kam ndegjuar..ne e dime vetem per 7 qiellna por me shumë Allahu nuk na ka treguar...

gezohem qe e lexonke Kuranin lexoje prej fillimin deri ne fund deri ne fjalen e fundit...

----------


## albprofiler

> qfar na thote islami jone, per jashtoksoret, dtth a ka argumente per egzistimin e tyre apo mos....


Pershendetje .

Me sa kam lexuar une nga islami  eshte se nuk perjashtohet aspak mundesia e krijesave tjera ne botrat , planetet, galaksite tjere.

Allahu thote ne Kuran se ka krijuar gjithçka ka ne toke e qiell dhe gjithçka ka ne mes tyre.
Kurani na ben te qarte se ka edhe krijesa tjera.

Edhe hadithet flasin ne menyra indirekte per krijesa tjera ne univers qofshin ato Engjuj apo xhin apo si eshte rasti i miraxhit te Muhamedit a.s nga jeruzalemi e deri ne qiellin ma te larte .

Jashtetokesoret nuk do te thote qe medoemos te jene sikur neper filma sikur ato krijesat me sy dhe koke te madhe.

Krijesa jashtetokesore mund te kete ne planetat tjera por ato mund te jene milingona ,kermilla apo diçka tjeter dhe jo si ato me pjatat fluturuese qe i shohim neper media.
Nje gje eshte e sigurt , Fuqia , , Krijimi , Dija e Allahut eshte e pakufishme dhe Ai mund te krijoj gjithçka çka deshiron.

----------


## The Boy

Nuk ka argument te qarte dhe te prere qe ka jete ne ndonje vend tjeter ne UNIVERS, perkundrazi Allahu na thote ne KUR`AN se....."Elem, nexh alil erda mihada= A nuk e beme NE token  te pershtatshem  per jete, pra Allahu e ka bere VETEM  TOKEN   TE PERSHTATSHME PER JETE, dhe nuk kemi ndonje  transmetim per jashtetokesoret , porse mund te jene xhinnet ata qe duan te turbullojne mendjen njerezore dhe here pas here mund te shfaqen me ndonje  mjet te sostifikuar te tyren dhe keshtu njerezit mendojne se jane UFO, kas argumente te shumte per AFTESITE QE ALLAHU U KA DHENE XHINNEVE,M qe te fluturojne me shpejtesi  te  paimagjinueshme per  mendjen njerezore, kjo po, kjo  qendron, porse neve perseri duhet te themi  Allahu e di me se miri.....SELAM

----------


## The Boy

O Ti Iliria e para, ti mire qe qenke e para, bravo , por nuk e di se ku je e para, nga fillimi apo  nga  fundi ......une nuk e di se cfare shkolle apo arsimimi ke ti ? Nuk e di cfare moshe dhe cfare  bagazhi kulturor ke qe na paske dale me kete perfundim  per arabet, se ti nuk e njeh fare KULTUREN  DHE  HISTORINE E GADISHULLIT  ARABIK,  o i gjore apo e gjore cfare je...ti nuk e di se busullen e pare e kane shpikur arabet (muslimanet), ti nuk e di qe ne fillim ishin arabet (muslimanbet) ata qe e vertetuan dhe deklaruan qe toka  rrotullohet dhe este ne forme  sfere, po ti perseri nuk e di qe bazat e gjeometrise i kane hehdur arabet, por ti akoma nu kke se si ta dish qe NUMRAT  ARABE, I KANE  SHPIKUR  ARABET...., por ti akoam nuk e di se Sot  Shkenca Moderne Bashkekohore sado qe po zbulon  gjera  te mbrekullueshme, kur i zbulon ato e kuptojne qe keto kane qene te  parathena ne Kuran  para 1400  vjetesh......ti mund ta quash kulturen aareb te prapambetur se jane me shumecie te besimit ISLAM, DHE PER SHKAK se i kane grate dhe nenat dhe motrat e tyre te mbuluara ti mund ti ofendosh, mund ti urresh dhe mund ti shash, por uen po te them ty se VETEM  MAJMUNET  jane te zbuluar dhe kafshet e tjera, kurse njeriun Zoti e ka dalluar nga Kafshet dhe e ka bere te bukur dhe e ka urdheruar qe pjeset e trupit intime dsuhet ti mbuloje qe te mos behet BURDELLO DHE  ORGJI  me njerezit ashtu sic behet sot ne boten tende  te  ashtuquajtur  tre  '
PERPARUAR" , TE  degjeneruar dhe  te   shkateruar qe burrat shkojne me burrat, grate me grate,  dhe pedofilat kane matte dhene, ku divorcet kane arritur  shkalen me te larte te shenuar  ndonjehere  ne  gjithe historine  botertore, ku femijet pa nene dhe baba jane me qindra dhe mijera dhe miliona sespe nen  petkun e "LIRISE",  "PAVARESIE",  "DEMOKRA-LESHIT",  ME FALNI,  "demokracise"  femra ne boten  "e perparuar perendimore"  trajtohet  dhe  shikohet si nje  mjet  epshor, si nje menyre argetimi dhe asgje  tjeter, ata sot kane nje te dashur, neser e nderrojne dhe marrin tjeter, pasneser marrin tjetren dhe lene gruan dhe keshtu me rashe..........ndjej meshire per ty...........ik  meso dhe lexo

----------


## perverzi

ej The Boy, hallall tkoft, se ky iliria paska probleme me burimet so problem thnxx,,

edhe mos perzini tema tema, te qendrojme ne teme se perndryshe ska vlere,,

me respekt  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Mendoj qe jete ka edhe ne planete tjera. Jane me biliona yje vetem ne galaktiken tone, dhe nga ana tjeter ekzistojne biliona galaktika tjera qe kane po ashtu me biliona yje dhe cdo yje ka nga disa planete. Nese paramendojme nje univers te tille si veper te Allahut , dhe Allahu te kete krijuar jeten veten ne planetin tone, duket se sikur ato galaktikat tjera i ka krijuar kot sepse as qe i shikojme me sy dhe as i hyjne ne pune ndonje krijese tjeter, atehere parashtrohet pyetje pse jane te krijuara. 
Mendoj qe Kurani ne menyre te terthorte flet per UFO-t, ngase shpesh here ne Kuran permendet qe Allahu eshte sundimtare i boterave, dmth sipas kesaj kuptojme se nuk ekziston nje bote, por ekzistojne shum botra.
Tani eshte tjeter pyetja nqs keta krijesa te krijuara ne keto galaksionet tjera kane ardhur deri ketu , eshte tjeter nqs se keto UFO qe gjoja njerezit i shikojne jane me te vertete UFO te argura nga ndonje yll tjeter mbrenda galaktikes sone, ose nga ndonje galaktike tjeter, ose mund te jene edhe njerez qe jetojne ne Toke, por qe i perkasin nje cilivizimi te zhdukur me mijera vite me pare.

GV_USA

----------


## Milkway

Me heret kam pare nje dokumentar rreth jashtetoksorve, dhe mendimin e fes lidhur me kete qeshtje . 
Nuk di a shkruan ne Kur'an sepse skam mberrit ende deri ne fund por aty flitej se edhe feja islame edhe krishtere pranojne egzistencen e jetes jashtetoksore . 

Mendimi im eshte se egzistojne siq tha GV_USA mbi 1 miliard galaktika dhe ne secilin mbi 1 miliard yje te mos egzistoj jete eshte pakes e palogjikshme .

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

Citim:

Mendoj qe Kurani ne menyre te terthorte flet per UFO-t, ngase shpesh here ne Kuran permendet qe Allahu eshte sundimtare i boterave, dmth sipas kesaj kuptojme se nuk ekziston nje bote, por ekzistojne shum botra.

Pajtohem me ty Gostivari_USA

Ja vargjet nga Kur'ani që e vërtetojnë këtë:

1.	Fatiha
1:1.	Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!
1:2.	Falënderimi i takon All-llahut, *Zotit të botëve*!
1:3.	Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!
1:4.	Sunduesit të Ditës së Gjykimit (përgjegjësisë-shpërblimit)!

----------


## injejti

> Citim:
> 
> Mendoj qe Kurani ne menyre te terthorte flet per UFO-t, ngase shpesh here ne Kuran permendet qe Allahu eshte sundimtare i boterave, dmth sipas kesaj kuptojme se nuk ekziston nje bote, por ekzistojne shum botra.
> 
> Pajtohem me ty Gostivari_USA
> 
> Ja vargjet nga Kur'ani që e vërtetojnë këtë:
> 
> 1.	Fatiha
> ...


qekjo pom flen mas miri ne zemer , per mu ni deshmi e fort, qe ka botra tjera, ska fjal.

----------


## Milkway

> Citim:
> 
> Mendoj qe Kurani ne menyre te terthorte flet per UFO-t, ngase shpesh here ne Kuran permendet qe Allahu eshte sundimtare i boterave, dmth sipas kesaj kuptojme se nuk ekziston nje bote, por ekzistojne shum botra.
> 
> Pajtohem me ty Gostivari_USA
> 
> Ja vargjet nga Kur'ani që e vërtetojnë këtë:
> 
> 1.	Fatiha
> ...



Flm Sefedin , mendoj se eshte deshmi e mjaftueshme kjo .

----------


## Sefedini_PZ

Në Kuran përmenden disa krijesa të ngjashme me njerëzit që gjenden në xhennet (parajsë) dhe kryejnë punët e tyre të caktuara, dhe këto krijesa lirisht mund të quhen jashtëtokësorë.

Djelmoshat që shërbejnë në xhennet:

56:17.	Atyre u shërbejnë djelmosha të gjithmonshëm.

76:19.	Dhe atyre u sillen për shërbim djelmosha që përherë janë të tillë sa që kur t'i kundrosh të duken si margaritarë të derdhur.

Hyritë (gratë) e besimtarëve të shpërblyer në xhennet:

37:48.	E pranë tyre janë (hyritë) symëdhatë me shikim të përulur,
38:52.	Ata kanë pranë vetes (hyri) sypërulura të një moshe.
44:54.	Ja kështu, edhe i martojmë me bardhoshe symëdha (me hyri).
52:20.	Ata janë të mbështetur në kolltukë të renditur dhe Ne u shoqëruam atyre hyri symëdha.
55:72.	Ato janë hyri që e kufizojnë ndejën vetëm në shtëpinë (tënde).
56:22.	Dhe (gratë e tyre janë) hyri symëdha.

----------


## Dritë

> qfar na thote islami jone, per jashtoksoret, dtth a ka argumente per egzistimin e tyre apo mos....


Esselamu aleikum wr wb gjithve

Me vjen keq qe replikoj ne kete menyre por:
- A nuk gjete ndonje pseudonim tjeter kur u rregjistrove?
- tema e pare ne kete rubrike e nuk dite as "Selam" te ju japesh vellezerve dhe motrave musliman?! Nese je besimtar duhet ti dish rregullat e pershendetjes, po edhe nese nuk je besimtar, nuk me duket aspak mire te futesh diku e mos pershendetesh me anetaret e tjere nga te cilet pret nje informacion. 
Thjeshte ne shenje miresjelljeje duhet ta bejsh. 


Shpresoj se nuk ma merrni per ters kete shkrim, thjeshte me la pershtypje dhe duke marr ne konsiderate "personat e dyshimte" te cillet shpesh na prezantohen si muslimana nuk me rinte zemra pa shkruajt ne kete teme...


Wes'Selam

----------

